# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ UPS MUSTEK

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα!
Μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο ψητό γιατί καίγομαι..

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έχω στήσει ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο από την πτολεμαίδα μέχρι το χωριό μου και για να μην έχω πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα(αν κοπεί στην πτολεμαίδα πέφτει το δίκτυο ή αν κοπεί εδώ πάλι πέφτει γιατί δεν δουλεύει το εδώ router για να μπω από το netbook) πήρα 2 ups.
Δεν θα έχω μεγάλο φορτίο, μόνο ένα router και ένα poe στην κάθε μεριά θα παίρνει ρέυμα. Μιλάμε για περίπου 30W κατανάλωση, γιαυτό δεν ήθελα κάτι μεγάλο και πιό ακριβό. Τα Ups είναι αυτά. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, ότι και να ρυθμίσω, κλείνει στα 5 λεπτά ακριβώς.. ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ!!!! ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!! Μετά πρέπει να πάω να πατήσω το κουμπί να κλείσει και να το ξαναπατήσω για να ανοίξει(μεγάλο πρόβλημα γιατί στην πτολεμαίδα δεν έχω πρόσβαση πάντα)...

Ψάχνοντας στις οδηγίες του(οι οποίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ αλλα μέσα στο cd) βρήκα ότι μάλλον έχει μια μαμακία που την λένε Energy Saving και μάλλον είναι ενεργοποιημένο το "Yes" που λεει "If the load is light, Shut down UPS in 5 minutes when AC Fail" και όχι το "No" που λεει "UPS won’t be shut down until battery backup time exhaust". Εχει ακόμα μια τέτοια μαμακία που λέγεται "Auto Reboot UPS When AC Input Restored" και μάλλον είναι στο "NO" γιαυτό μάλλον κλείνει και δεν ξανανοίγει...
Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά που γράφει δεν μπορώ να τα τροποποιήσω και έχει χιλιάδες επιλογές...Μου δείχνει κάποια μενού που δεν υπαρχουν στο πρόγραμμα που μου έδωσαν ούτε στο πρόγραμμα που υπάρχει στην σελίδα της mustek(πιο καινούρια έκδοση).

Εδώ είναι οι οδηγίες.

Στις οδηγίες αναφέρεται σε ON-LINE, special ON-LINE, regular LINE-INT, special LINE-INT, telecom power, ATS.
Οι επιλογές που βλέπω εγώ στο δικό μου πρόγραμμα είναι αυτές του regular LINE-INT. Μπορώ δηλαδή μόνο να κλείσω η να ανοίξω το ηχειάκι που έχει μέσα  :Sad: 

Τι κάνω τώρα?

----------


## sakis

το χειριζεσαι λαθος το θεμα φιλε νικο 

εφοσον και οι δυο συσκευες σου εχουν χαμηλη ταση τροφοδοσιας η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν να βαλεις απλα δυο μπαταριες μολυβδου οπου θα σου δωσουν τα 12 η 9 που θελεις για να δουλεψουν αυτα τα σκατουλακια  μπορεις να βαλεις και τρεις και τεσσερις αμαθες για να σιγουρεψεις οτι θα εχουν ατελειωτες ωρες λειτουργειας και απλα να κατασκευασεις ενα φορτιστη γελοια απλο με να λμ 317 για να φορτιζει τις μπαταριες οσο το ρευμα θα ειναι εκει 

κανενα  software  υπεροχος βαθμος αποδοσης χαμηλο κοστος ατελειωτες ωρες λειτουργειας  τι αλλο θες ????

----------


## Telemastoras

Λοιπον

Έκανες αρχικά εγκατάσταση το software στους Η/Υ;
Υπάρχει η μπάρα ένδειξης μονιτορ του UPS στην δεξιά γωνια του Η/Υ;
Έβαλες τον σειριακό αριθμό που χρειάζεται;
Το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί; δλδ παίρνεις ενδειξεις απο το UPS;
Τάση, φόρτιση κλπ;

Αν δεν μπορέσεις να κάνεις τίποτα στείλε email στο

info@telemastoras.gr

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ είχα βάλει ένα UPS σε ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που έχω για να 
μην μένω στο σκοτάδι σε διακοπή ρεύματος.
το αποτέλεσμα είναι με ένα 600αρι να έχω περίπου 30 με 40 λεπτά
χρόνο πριν πεθάνει η μπαταρίας
έτσι κατέφυγα στην λύση που είπε ο Σάκης ( τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντιούνται φίλε Σάκη ) και η αυτονομία με μια μπαταρία
12ν 7,2Αη εκτοξεύτηκε !

Υ.Γ
φίλε Σάκη να σου ζήση το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας σου
πάντα γερο και δυνατό να είναι και να τον δεις
όπως επιθυμείς

----------


## dovegroup

> Καλησπέρα!
> Μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο ψητό γιατί καίγομαι..
> 
> Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έχω στήσει ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο από την πτολεμαίδα μέχρι το χωριό μου και για να μην έχω πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα(αν κοπεί στην πτολεμαίδα πέφτει το δίκτυο ή αν κοπεί εδώ πάλι πέφτει γιατί δεν δουλεύει το εδώ router για να μπω από το netbook) πήρα 2 ups.
> Δεν θα έχω μεγάλο φορτίο, μόνο ένα router και ένα poe στην κάθε μεριά θα παίρνει ρέυμα. Μιλάμε για περίπου 30W κατανάλωση, γιαυτό δεν ήθελα κάτι μεγάλο και πιό ακριβό. Τα Ups είναι αυτά. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, ότι και να ρυθμίσω, κλείνει στα 5 λεπτά ακριβώς.. ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ!!!! ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!! Μετά πρέπει να πάω να πατήσω το κουμπί να κλείσει και να το ξαναπατήσω για να ανοίξει(μεγάλο πρόβλημα γιατί στην πτολεμαίδα δεν έχω πρόσβαση πάντα)...
> 
> Ψάχνοντας στις οδηγίες του(οι οποίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ αλλα μέσα στο cd) βρήκα ότι μάλλον έχει μια μαμακία που την λένε Energy Saving και μάλλον είναι ενεργοποιημένο το "Yes" που λεει "If the load is light, Shut down UPS in 5 minutes when AC Fail" και όχι το "No" που λεει "UPS won’t be shut down until battery backup time exhaust". Εχει ακόμα μια τέτοια μαμακία που λέγεται "Auto Reboot UPS When AC Input Restored" και μάλλον είναι στο "NO" γιαυτό μάλλον κλείνει και δεν ξανανοίγει...
> ...



Δοκίμασε να μην δώσεις σύνδεση στο pc που έχεις εκεί εχω παρόμοια περίπτωση που "κρατάει" 10-12 ώρες.
Επίσης αν θές πραγματικά να πάρεις μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια για τον "φόβο των ιουδαίων" βάλε αλλη μιά μπαταρία παράλληλα αν είναι δυνατόν σε κατάσταση stand by.
Εχω ενα τέρας της αυτής εταιρείας 2000va που πάει μιά χαρά τεσταρισμένο για 80 ώρες σε βουνό με φωτοβολταϊκά!!!

----------


## PCMan

> το χειριζεσαι λαθος το θεμα φιλε νικο 
> 
> εφοσον και οι δυο συσκευες σου εχουν χαμηλη ταση τροφοδοσιας η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν να βαλεις απλα δυο μπαταριες μολυβδου οπου θα σου δωσουν τα 12 η 9 που θελεις για να δουλεψουν αυτα τα σκατουλακια  μπορεις να βαλεις και τρεις και τεσσερις αμαθες για να σιγουρεψεις οτι θα εχουν ατελειωτες ωρες λειτουργειας και απλα να κατασκευασεις ενα φορτιστη γελοια απλο με να λμ 317 για να φορτιζει τις μπαταριες οσο το ρευμα θα ειναι εκει 
> 
> κανενα  software  υπεροχος βαθμος αποδοσης χαμηλο κοστος ατελειωτες ωρες λειτουργειας  τι αλλο θες ????







> εγώ είχα βάλει ένα UPS σε ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που έχω για να 
> μην μένω στο σκοτάδι σε διακοπή ρεύματος.
> το αποτέλεσμα είναι με ένα 600αρι να έχω περίπου 30 με 40 λεπτά
> χρόνο πριν πεθάνει η μπαταρίας
> έτσι κατέφυγα στην λύση που είπε ο Σάκης ( τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντιούνται φίλε Σάκη ) και η αυτονομία με μια μπαταρία
> 12ν 7,2Αη εκτοξεύτηκε !
> 
> Υ.Γ
> φίλε Σάκη να σου ζήση το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας σου
> ...



Καλά εδώ φίλε σακη και κώστα έχετε ένα μεγάλο δίκιο αλλά τι θα γινόνταν με την προστασία? Με τα σταφ τσουφ του ρεύματος απο τις ασταπές, θα έντεχε το Lm?
Εκτός απο αυτό, έτσι μπορώ να συνδέσω ότι συσκευή θέλω + το pc(μόνο για προστασία, μόλις κόβεται το ρεύμα θα κανει κανονικα shutdown)


200 μπαταρίες έχω και τις δουλεύω έτσι ή με κανα inverter αν θέλω 220  :Tongue:  . Μεγαλύτερη είναι η αυτονομία δε λέω, αλλά θέλω κάτι πιο σταθερό να δουλεύει πάντα και στο pc μου και σε όλες τις συσκευές χωρίς μετατροπές και να το ελέγχω κιόλας!


 ΥΓ. Σάκη τι ακούω? Να σου ζήσει και πάντα γερός και δυνατός  :Very Happy: 




> Λοιπον
> 
> Έκανες αρχικά εγκατάσταση το software στους Η/Υ;
> Υπάρχει η μπάρα ένδειξης μονιτορ του UPS στην δεξιά γωνια του Η/Υ;
> Έβαλες τον σειριακό αριθμό που χρειάζεται;
> Το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί; δλδ παίρνεις ενδειξεις απο το UPS;
> Τάση, φόρτιση κλπ;
> 
> Αν δεν μπορέσεις να κάνεις τίποτα στείλε email στο
> ...



Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι φίλε γιάννη. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα, δεν κρατάει πάνω απο 5 λεπτά με το φορτίο που θέλω(μικρό)







> Δοκίμασε να μην δώσεις σύνδεση στο pc που έχεις εκεί εχω παρόμοια περίπτωση που "κρατάει" 10-12 ώρες.
> Επίσης αν θές πραγματικά να πάρεις μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια για τον "φόβο των ιουδαίων" βάλε αλλη μιά μπαταρία παράλληλα αν είναι δυνατόν σε κατάσταση stand by.
> Εχω ενα τέρας της αυτής εταιρείας 2000va που πάει μιά χαρά τεσταρισμένο για 80 ώρες σε βουνό με φωτοβολταϊκά!!!



Κατάλαβα τι λες, το έχω διαβάσει και αλλού αυτό. Δοκίμασα χωρίς usb αλλά τίποτα. Σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα που έχω, απλά βλέπεις τι γίνεται στο ups και προγραμματίζεις πότε θα κλείσει το Pc σου, τίποτ'άλλο.


Βρήκα πάντως μια λύση!
Απο δοκιμές που έκανα προλίγο με μερικές λάμπες, είδα ότι σταματάει να δίνει ρεύμα στα 5 λεπτά, όταν το φορτίο είναι κάτω απο 10%. Πάνω απο 10% δουλεύει κανονικά άρα έχει προστασία που με κάτω απο 10% φορτίο, νομίζει ότι έχω κάτι ψιλά συνδεμένα και όχι pc και κλείνει για να μην φάει όλη την μπαταρία. Έξυπνο αλλά μου είναι εντελώς άχρηστο..
Τεσπά, έκανα κάτι τεστάκια και είδα ότι το 10% είναι 65W περίπου. Με 80% μπαταρία και 80W λάμπες κράτησε 50-60λεπτά. 
Σκέφτηκα να βάλω ότι θα έβαζα, τα 30W δηλαδή + μια λάμπα 40W για να περάσω το 10% και για να έχω και φως όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα!!! Έτσι θα έχω περίπου 1 ώρα αυτονομίας με 7Α μπαταρία. Αν βάλω αργότερα άλλη μία, σίγουρα θα πάει παραπάνω αλλά δεν το χρειάζομαι. Ο στόχος μου απ'την αρχή ήταν 1 ώρα. Εξ'άλλου σπάνια γίνονται διακοπές τόσο μεγάλες.

Βέβαια μέσα στο manual γράφει ότι μπορώ να κάνω και άλλες ρυθμίσεις αλλα αυτά μάλλον είναι για άλλα μοντέλα και όχι για το δικό μου! έτσι καταλαβα...

Όσο για αυτό που είπα πριν ότι δεν ξανανοίγει όταν έρχεται το ρεύμα, γράψτε λάθος. Απλά αργεί να ανοίξει και νόμιζα δεν θα ανοίξει ποτέ !!!!!

Τώρα αν βρεθεί τρόπος να παρακάμψω αυτή την προστασία ακόμα καλύτερα!

Έχω μερικά Screenshots εδώ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα φανούν χρήσιμα.
  

Απ'ότι είδα νεκρώνουν όλα τα ρελέ και δεν πάει καθόλου τάση στον μετασσχηματιστή. Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Capacitor

Το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο ups δεν εχει ξαναναφερθει.
Το βγαζεις απο το κουτι το βαζεις στο ρευμα και οτι αλλο θες να δουλεψεις επανω και σε μια διακοπη ρευματος κραταει ικανοποιητικα.
Μηπως η συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη και ποσο μαλλον μια ρυθμιση απο το software κανει ολη την ζημια?Απο την αλλη μας λες οτι δεν μπορεις να πειραξεις τις ρυθμισεις,αρα λοιπον θα πρεπει να δουλευει με τις default ρυθμισεις οι οποιες φυσικα δεν πρεπει να σβηνουν το ups σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.Μηπως ειναι ελαττωματικα?Αλλα και τα δυο?
Δυσκολο.
Κανε unistall το software και μην συνδεεις το pc πανω να δεις τι θα κανει.
Τα μεγαλα ups εχουνε software και κονσολα να ρυθμιζεις ποτε θες να κλεισει ο καθε server.Εκει ομως μπορει να παρεμβει ο χρηστης μεχρι και ημερομηνιακα.

----------


## PCMan

> Το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο ups δεν εχει ξαναναφερθει.
> Το βγαζεις απο το κουτι το βαζεις στο ρευμα και οτι αλλο θες να δουλεψεις επανω και σε μια διακοπη ρευματος κραταει ικανοποιητικα.
> Μηπως η συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη και ποσο μαλλον μια ρυθμιση απο το software κανει ολη την ζημια?Απο την αλλη μας λες οτι δεν μπορεις να πειραξεις τις ρυθμισεις,αρα λοιπον θα πρεπει να δουλευει με τις default ρυθμισεις οι οποιες φυσικα δεν πρεπει να σβηνουν το ups σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.Μηπως ειναι ελαττωματικα?Αλλα και τα δυο?
> Δυσκολο.
> Κανε unistall το software και μην συνδεεις το pc πανω να δεις τι θα κανει.
> Τα μεγαλα ups εχουνε software και κονσολα να ρυθμιζεις ποτε θες να κλεισει ο καθε server.Εκει ομως μπορει να παρεμβει ο χρηστης μεχρι και ημερομηνιακα.



Δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ups, προστασία έχει!
Αν έχει load πάνω του κάτω απο 10% κλείνει σε 5 λεπτά. Έτσι λεει στις οδηγίες και έτσι κάνει. Όταν έχει ρεύμα απο το δίκτυο δουλεύει κανονικά. Αυτό το κάει για να μην τρώει μπαταρία τσάμπα. Αν είχε υπολογιστή πάνω του θα το καταλάβαινε γιατι με pc παει στο 40% με τη μία και δεν θα έκλεινε αλλά θα πήγαινε όσο κρατάει η μπαταρία.
Το είπα και πιό πάνω όπως και την λύση που βρήκα. Το θέμα είναι όμως αν είναι δυνατόν να παρακάμψω αυτή την προστασία γιατί δεν με εξυπηρετεί καθόλου.
Έχει κανείς κανα σχέδιο ή κάτι που να μου λεει το να κάνω?

----------


## Capacitor

Ωραια,που ειναι το προβλημα να βαλεις μια λαμπα για να αυξησεις το φορτιο?
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο χωρις σχεδιο να το κανεις να μην σβηνεις οταν εχει 10% φορτιο.

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην έκαιγα τζάμπα αυτά τα 40W.
Δύσκολο ε? Μάλλον θα μείνω έτσι δηλαδή...
Τεσπα, αν βρεθεί τίποτα εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## sakis

τσπ ....τοτε μπορεις να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο ....

δες αν μορεις να κανεις κατι με το software  ωστε να ακυρωσεις αυτη την διαδικασια  και απο εκει και μετα μπορεις να προσθεσεις μια και δυο και τρεις μπαταριες στι ιδιο ups  εξωτερικα ωστε να κερδισεις μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια .... Παραληλα ωμος θα πρεπει να φροντισεις το τρανσιστορ η ολοκληρωμενο που υπαρχει πανω στο μηχανηαμ για να φορτιζει τις μπαταριες αν αποκτησει μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα γιατι μαλλον θα το χρειαστει 

παντως αυτο που ρωτησες με το λμ 317  και για το αν θα αντεξει τα τσαφ τσουφ  δεν ειναι δυσκολο ....αν καταληξεις σε αυτη τη λυση πες το μου να σου πω τι να κανεις

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ναι, θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην έκαιγα τζάμπα αυτά τα 40W.
> Δύσκολο ε? Μάλλον θα μείνω έτσι δηλαδή...
> Τεσπα, αν βρεθεί τίποτα εδώ είμαστε.



εγω να πω και το αλλο... καπου υπαρχει ο αισθητηρας εντασης στην πλακετα (κατι σαν μικρο μετασχηματιστακι με ενα μονο τυλιγμα και ενα χοντρο σιρμα που περναει ολο το ρευμα της εξοδου ή της εισοδου του μεγαλου μετασχηματιστη... οποτε επεμβενεις στο κυκλωμα αναδρασης του αισθητηρα ετσι ωστε να δειχνει μια λαθος ενδιξει αλλα πανω απο το 10%...

----------


## sakis

εχει λογικη αυτο που λεει ο νεμεσσις ....φιλε παναγιωτη τι κανεις ???ολα καλα ????καιροεχουμε να τρακαριστουμε .... τι λεει ηΠτολεμαιδα ???

----------


## PCMan

Όχι φίλε σάκη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι παραπάνω απο το πρόγραμμα. Εξάλλου το ένα Ups θα δουλεύει μόνο του χωρίς έλεγχο από pc αρα και να το ρυθμίσω θα είναι άχρηστο(δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αποθηκεύει τις ρυθμίσεις μέσα στο ups και όχι μόνο στο πρόγραμμα).
Έχει 4 τρανζιστοράκια σε μία ψυκτρούλα αλλα δεν θυμάμαι πως τα λένε. Θα δω και θα σας πω. Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν ζεστένεται καθόλου αρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.
Για μπαταρία...χμ... είμαι ευχαριστημένος απο την απόδοση του προς το παρών, κρατάει αρκετά. Αργότερα θα δουμε αν χρειαστεί.

Φίλε παναγιώτη το είδα αυτό που λες και νόμιζα ότι είναι κάποιο φίλτρο!!! Τι να το κάνω το μετασχηματιστάκι? Να βάλω πιό λεπτό σύρμα? Θα επιρεάσει και το % της μπαταρίας ή μόνο το load θα αλλάζει?


Πάντως βρήκα κιάλλη λύση. Είδα ότι αν πρίν απο τα 5 λεπτά συνδέσω κάτι πάνω απο 10% στιγμιαία, τότε ανανεώνεται ο χρονομετρητής του και ξεκινάει ξανά μέχρι τα 5 λεπτά απο τότε που θα δεί και πάλι φορτίο κάτω από 10%. Οπότε, μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα με 555 που να δουλεύει με 12V και να κλείνει ένα ρελέ κάθε 4 λεπτά για 5 δευτερόλεπτά και μετά να κάνει το ίδιο ξανα και ξανά μέχρι να κλείσει το ups. Δεν χάνω σχεδόν καθόλου ενέργεια έτσι γιατί σε 20 λεπτά που θα δουλεύει με την μπαταρία, η 40W λάμπα θα ανάβει για 25 δευτερόλεπτα μόνο! Πρώτα όμως μένει κάποιο καλό παιδί να μου βρεί ένα κυκλωματάκι για αυτή τη δουλειά  :Tongue: 

Βέβαια η ιδέα του παναγιώτη(αν δεν έχω άλλες επιπτώσεις) μου φαίνεται πιό έξυπνη από αυτή με το 555  :Very Happy: 

Παναγιώτη περιμένω απάντηση σου  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι αυτο που ειπε ο παναγιωτης εχει λογικη και μεσα απο αυτο μπορεις ανετα να το κοροιδεψεις 

εχω κανα δυο τετοια στο μαγαζι ...μπορει σε καποια φαση να το δω και εγω αλλα ειμαι πολυ πνιγμενος και πολυ μπαμπας αυτο τον καιρο οποτε δεν θα γινει και πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## PCMan

Έβγαλα φωτο αυτό το μετασχηματιστάκι να το δείτε κι εσείς.

 

Είναι σαν πρωτεύον και δευτερευον. Απ'την μέσα μεριά έχει ένα τύλιγμα με ψιλο σύρμα και απο την έξω έχει ένα σύρμα 1μμ παχος μέσα σε πλαστικό σωληνάνι(δεν ξέρω γιατί χρησιμεύει αυτό).
Δοκίμασα να βάλω μια σπείρα ακόμα και φαίνεται να βελτιώθηκε αρκετά! Με 40W ήταν στο 3% και τωρα είναι στο 7%. Και με 80W(2 λάμπες) ήταν στο 13% και τωρα είναι στο 22%.
Λέω να βγάλω το παλιό σύρμα και το πλαστικό σωληνάκι και να βάλω βερνικωμένο ίδιας διαμέτρου αλλά 3 σπείρες παραπάνω. Τι θα γίνει?
Θα κάνω καμια ζημια?

----------


## PCMan

Μπα δεν θα κάνω ζημιά  :Very Happy: 
Έβαλα 5 σπείρες απο 2 που είχε χωρίς αυτό το πλαστικό σωληνάκι και όλα οκ. Με 40W έχω 15% και με 80W έχω 40%  :Very Happy: 
Βούλωσα και το beeper με σιλικόνη και μουγκάθηκε τελείως  :Very Happy:  
Αργότερα μπορεί να μπει και 2 μπαταρία αλλά δεν νομίζω, είναι αρκετό έτσι.

Άρα το θέμα νομίζω ότι έληξε  :Very Happy: 
Thanks παιδιά για την βοήθεια!

ΥΓ. Α, τα 4 τρανζίστορ γράφουν πάνω τους:
58T03GP και απο κάτω
833381
Αντέχουν για 2η μπαταρία?

----------


## Nemmesis

> εχει λογικη αυτο που λεει ο νεμεσσις ....φιλε παναγιωτη τι κανεις ???ολα καλα ????καιροεχουμε να τρακαριστουμε .... τι λεει ηΠτολεμαιδα ???



ναι οντως καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε... εδω η πτολεμαιδα κουραση.. ΠΟΛΥ κουραση... ειχαμε την εκθεση εδω αυτες τις μερες και μας εφαγε το κουβαλημα... εσυ?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μπα δεν θα κάνω ζημιά 
> Έβαλα 5 σπείρες απο 2 που είχε χωρίς αυτό το πλαστικό σωληνάκι και όλα οκ. Με 40W έχω 15% και με 80W έχω 40% 
> Βούλωσα και το beeper με σιλικόνη και μουγκάθηκε τελείως  
> Αργότερα μπορεί να μπει και 2 μπαταρία αλλά δεν νομίζω, είναι αρκετό έτσι.
> 
> Άρα το θέμα νομίζω ότι έληξε 
> Thanks παιδιά για την βοήθεια!
> 
> ΥΓ. Α, τα 4 τρανζίστορ γράφουν πάνω τους:
> ...



ωραια αφου λυθηκε το προβλημα μια χαρα... αντε βρε PCMan αλλη μια περιεληξη... θα εισαι ο ειδικος για τους μετασχηματιστες αντε και εναν μετασχηματιστη για λαμπατο τωρα  :Tongue2:

----------


## PCMan

Λύθηκε αλλά βλέπω ένα άλλο να έρχεται  :Tongue: 
Πριν όταν είχα και το pc μου πάνω, έγραφε 40-50% και τωρα με το που ανοίγει γράφει περίπου 150% και κλείνει κατευθείαν!!!
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα προς το παρών γιατί πείραξα μόνο το ένα ups, αυτό που έχει πάει ήδη πτολεμαίδα και δουλεύει το poe και το router. Δεν θα κάνω άλλες μετατροπές σε αυτό γιατί δουλεύει τέλεια! 
Στο άλλο σκέφτομαι να κάνω μια πατέντα για να δουλευει κανονικά και με το pc αλλά και μόνο με τα router και poe χωρις να κλείνει κάθε 5 λεπτά. 
Σκέφτηκα να τυλίξω πάλι 5 σπείρες αλλα στις 2 θα βγάλω μια αναμονή που μαζί με την 5η, θα συνδεθούν σε ένα ρελέ, το οποίο θα είναι συνδεμένο με το pc και θα του λεει πότε θα αλλάξει επαφή. Δηλαδή, όσο διεγείρεται το ρελέ απο το pc(όταν είναι ανοιχτό) θα δουλεύουν οι δύο σπείρες και όταν θα κόβεται το ρεύμα, το ρελέ θα αλλάζει θέση και θα κουμπώνει στις 5 σπείρες για να δουλεύουν τα άλλα  κανονικά χωρίς να κλείνουν!

Μπορώ να βάλω ρελέ για να κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά *την ώρα που δουλεύει το ups* ή θα πάθει καμια ζημια? Νομίζω θα το αντιλαμβάνεται σαν να συνεδεα/αποσυνέδεα κάτι βαρύ. *Στο κενό διάστημα που υπάρχει απο την μία επαφή στην άλλη, το ups τι θα κάνει?*


Με το άλλο ups έπαθα πλάκα με την αυτονομία του! Περίμενα να πάει καμια ώρα αλλά πρέπει να βγάζει άνετα ένα 5ωρο! Θα το περίμενα μέχρι να κλείσει για να μετρήσω με ακρίβεια πόσο αντέχει αλλά έκλεισε το netbook μου πρώτο και δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω. Δυο screenshots που πρόλαβα να βγάλω με συνεχή χρήση μίας ώρας το πρώτο, και το δεύτερο στην μιαμιση:
 

Μόνο 4% διαφορά στην μπαταρία ή 0,1V σε μισή ώρα. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν ήταν φορτησμένο τέρμα και άρχισε να κατεβαλινει απο το 82% περίπου

----------


## gsmaster

Για να μην εχεις πρόβλημα όταν αλλάζει κατάσταση το ρελέ μπορείς να βραχυκυκλώνεις το πηνίο με το ρελε. Δες όμως μην περνάει πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα και τα παίξει το σύρμα του πηνίου ή το ρελε.

Εγώ βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να παρέμβω πιο μετά απο το μετασχηματιστή, στο κύκλωμα ενίσχυσης που πιθανότατα έχει μετά.

----------


## PCMan

Χμ, κατάλαβα. Δηλαδή θα βάλω το πηνίο μόνιμα στις 5 και απλά το ρελέ θα γεφυρώνει την επαφή με τις δύο σπείρες. Η δεύτερη επαφή του ρελέ θα είναι κενή.

Δεν νομίζω να πάθει κάτι. Ότι και να γίνει δεν θα τραβήξει παραπάνω γιατί έχει 200 προστασίες άσε που στην είσοδο έχει ασφάλεια 5Α.Ότι και να γίνει μέχρι τα 5Α θα πάει και όχι παραπάνω. Ε, απ'το 1λιλιοστό σύρμα δεν περνάνε 5Α?

Αυτό για μετά τον μετασχηματιστή που λες δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγώ βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να παρέμβω πιο μετά απο το μετασχηματιστή, στο κύκλωμα ενίσχυσης που πιθανότατα έχει μετά.



αυτο ακριβως ελεγα και εγω με το πρωτο μου ποστ και τις αντιστασεις...
δλδ σαν να λεμε νικο αφηνεις με 2 σπειρες και βλεπεις το κυκλωμα απο την αλλη μερια... το πηνιο με το λεπτο σηρμα λογικα το ενα ακρο του παει στο πλιν (-) και το αλλο παει σε καποιο τελεστικο ενισχυτη πιθανον... αν μπορεις βγαλε λιγο ενα μικρο σχεδιακι με το που συνδεεται ο πηνιο για να σου πω πιο αναλητικα

----------


## PCMan

Έχω πιο πάνω κάτι φωτογραφίες, μήπως βολέυουν?
Αν δεν, αυριο θα βγάλω πιό κοντινές γιατι δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται εκει μέσα..

----------


## PCMan

Κάποιος?
Να βγάλω μια πιό κοντινή φωτο? Τι να κάνω?

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά λίγη βοήθεια ακόμα επειγόντως.
Έκανα αυτό με το ρελέ που έλεγα και το έβαλα να δουλέψει και μου λεει load 0 που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον έκοψα κάποια επαφή απο το μετασχηματιστάκι. Λέω να μην το πειράξω γιατί βρήκα κάτι άλλο μάλλον καλύτερο.

Βρήκα στην πλακέτα ένα 555 και λογικά αυτό θα μετράει μέχρι τα 5 λεπτά και θα κλείνει.
Τι να κάνω έτσι ώστε να μην μετράει καθόλου?

----------


## PCMan

ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

Πως θα ακυρώσω το 555?

----------


## PCMan

Τι έγινε όλοι για μπάνιο πήγατε?

Κάποιος που να ξέρει πως δουλεύει το timer 555?

----------


## PCMan

Όποιος απαντήσει θα του δώσω 1000€

----------


## HFProject

αν είναι timer:

Στο πόδι 7 έχει έναν πυκνωτή, τι τιμή έχει ;

----------


## PCMan

Κώστα δεν έχει πυκνωτές στο πόδι 7... Όλα είναι smd και δεν βγάζω άκρη. Μερικά δεν γράφουν και τίποτα πάνω...

----------


## PCMan

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά? Μια βδομάδα χωρίς Ups είμαι...
Δεν ζήτησα πως να πάω στο διάστημα, πως να παρακάμψω ένα 555 ζήτησα.. Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολο...

----------


## KOKAR

χωρίς σχέδιο ΜΗΝ επιχειρήσεις να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε !!!!!
υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος !!!!
ψάξε να βρεις το σχέδιο η ρωτά το service της εταιρείας
αλλιώς παράτα το.

----------


## PCMan

Που να το βρω το σχέδιο? Έψαξα αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα...
Τι κύνδυνος υπάρχει?

Το output του 555 βγάζει κάποια τάση ή κάποιο παλμό? Ρωτάω γιατι αν βγάζει ας πουμε 12vdc την ώρα που είναι να κλείσει τότε απλά κόβω εκείνη την επαφή και τελείωσε το θέμα..
Το output δεν κανει όλη τη δουλεια?

----------


## KOKAR

και πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι η καθυστέρηση είναι από το 555 και οχι
από τον επεξεργαστή του UPS ?
εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις reverse engineering από την πλακέτα που έχεις 
σε σχηματικό και αν βγάλεις άκρη....

----------


## PCMan

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος αλλα γιατί να υπάρχει το 555 στην πλακέτα?
Δεν νομίζω ότι μετράει κάτι άλλο σε αυτό το ups...

Τι άκρη να βγάλω εκεί μέσα, χαμός γίνεται... Όλα απο κάτω είναι smd και έχει και γραμμένα με άσπρο χρώμα πάνω στις πίστες...

Απο την εταιρία δεν νομίζω να μου δώσουν σχέδιο. Αν ήταν θα ηπήρχε και στο ιντερνετ...

----------


## KOKAR

η λύση στο πρόβλημα σου είναι .....μέσα στο manual !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

σελίδα 35 και 36 από το pdf που ανέβασες στο πρώτο thread.....

----------


## PCMan

Κώστα αν διάβαζες απ'την αρχή το θέμα θα καταλάβαινες ότι το Ups μου δεν υποστηρίζει αυτή τη λειτουργία.
Στις ρυθμίσεις βλέπω μόνο την πρώτη επιλογή που μου δείχνεις στο Screenshot(αν και ότι και να επιλέξω πάλι κάνει μπιπ)...
Δεν φταίει το πρόγραμμα γιατί έβαλα διάφορες εκδόσεις και δεν έγινε τίποτα.

Αρα το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να το σκαλίσω...

----------


## KOKAR

μα το manual που ανέβασες στο ΠΡΩΤΟ ποστ από το δικό σου UPS δεν είναι ?

----------


## PCMan

Ναι αλλα μάλλον έχουν ένα manual για πολλά μοντέλα της ίδιας εταιρίας.
Οπως και να χει, το μόνο που βλέπω εγω είναι η πρώτη επιλογή ότι και να κάνω. Ακόμα και με το σειριακό καλώδιο δεν έχει διαφορά...

----------


## KOKAR

από τι site του *e-shop* βλέπω ότι έχεις το *LINE INTERACTIVE
*στην σελίδα 35 του pdf μιλάει για *regular LINE-INT UPS* και
*special LINE-INT UPS....
*ποιο ακριβώς έχεις εσύ ?

υ.γ
από ότι βλέπω η παράμετρος *Energy Saving* ισχύει και τα 2.....

----------


## PCMan

Όπως έχω ξαναπει, έχω το πρώτο, το regular, άρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι απο το πρόγραμμα..

Που είδες ότι ισχύει και για τα δύο? Δες το Screenshot που έχει στην 35 σελίδα πάνω πάνω. Έτσι ακριβώς εμφανίζεται σε εμένα.

----------


## PCMan

Έχουμε κανα νέο ή να το κλείσω όπως είναι?

----------


## Sted

Παίδες έχω το ίδιο θέμα με το ίδιο UPS, βρήκε κανείς άκρη τελικά με κάτι ώστε να μην σβήνει το τραγικό;

----------


## Sted

Για κάποιον που ίσως ενδιαφέρεται, βρήκα στο νετ οτι πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις/βραχυκυκλώσεις την R15 για να απενεργοποιηθεί αυτή η άχρηστη λειτουργία

Το δοκίμασα (απλά την έκοψα) σε ένα Belkin 600άρι που είναι ίδιο με τα Mustek και όλα ΟΚ. Φυσικά ούτε το Belkin γινόταν να πειραχτεί απο το WinPower είτε οποιοδήποτε άλλο δοκίμασα όπως λέγατε στο thread.

Η διαδικασία λένε οτι γίνεται σε μοντέλα ανεξαρτήτου εταιρίας (καθώς τα περισσότερα απο αυτά τα φθηνιάρικα είναι ίδια) με κωδικούς board 098-17591-03 (A), 098-17543-01-S1 & 098-17138-01-S2. Το δικό μου το Belkin είναι το πρώτο, φαντάζομαι και το 600άρι Mustek μου το ίδιο είναι.

Αν δείτε κιόλας στο συννημένο, δίπλα απο την αντίσταση λένε ανάλογα αν θές την GRN λειτουργία πράττεις ανάλογα. Οπότε και ίδιο board να μην έχει, ίσως υπάρχει αυτή η "επιλογή"... ελπίζω να βοηθάει. :Smile:

----------


## apollonic

αν βάλετε ένα inverter ημιτόνου 300-600W, σε μια μπαταρία μολύβδου, κανονική (45Ah ή μέχρι 100, κατα προτίμηση βαθείας εκφόρτισης αλλά και μια 'πεσμένη' αυτοκινήτου είναι οκ γιατί δεν θα δίνει τα 100+Α που χρειάζονται για την μίζα, αλλά από χωρητικότερα σε λιγότερα Α είναι οκ) την οποια την φορτίζετε συνεχώς με ένα ηλεκτρονικό φορτιστή, δεν έχετε πρόβλημα. Το inverter μόνο του διακόπτει άν πέσει η μπαταρία κάτω από 11,5 V περίπου. Μπορείτε να την φορτίζετε και με ένα φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ για να είστε πιο high tech

----------


## Sted

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι για να βάλω μια extra μπαταρία, η οποία να "κομπλάρει" στο υπάρχον σύστημα μόλις πέσει το ρεύμα, μόλις επανέλθει να απομονώνεται εντελώς και να φορτίζεται απο δικό της φορτιστή.

Το θέμα είναι πως θα συμπεριφερθεί  μια 2η (ίδια ή μεγαλύρη σε Ah) μπαταρία όταν μπεί παράλληλα  με την υπάρχουσα, την ώρα που δουλεύει το inverter...;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Για σας βρηκα την πλακετιστα του UPS σε καδο ανακυκλωσης μηπος ξερει κανεις τι τρανζιστορ φωραει?(Q5,Q6,Q7,Q8 ,  καθος και τι τιμη εχει ο πυκνωτης c21γιατι τα εχουν ξηλωσει.ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

